# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Why Men Lie...

## nokhaz

One day, while a woodcutter was cutting a branch of a
treeabove a river, his axe fell into the river. When he cried out, the Lord appeared and
asked, "Why are you crying?" The woodcutter replied
that his axe has fallen into water, and he needed the axe to make his
living.

The Lord went down into the water and reappeared with
a golden axe.
"Is this your axe?" the Lord asked.
The woodcutter replied, "No."

The Lord again went down and came up with a silver axe.
"Is this your axe?" the Lord asked.
Again, the woodcutter replied, "No."

The Lord went down again and came up with an iron axe.
"Is this your axe?" the Lord asked.
The woodcutter replied, "Yes."

The Lord was pleased with the man's honesty and gave him all three axes
to keep, and the woodcutter went home happy.

Some time later the woodcutter was walking with his wife along the riverbank, 
and his wife fell into the river. When he cried out, 
the Lord again appeared and asked him, "Why are you crying?"
 "Oh Lord, my wife has fallen into the water!"
The Lord went down into the water and came up with Jennifer Lopez.
"Is this your wife?" the Lord asked.
"Yes," cried the woodcutter.

The Lord was furious. "You lied! That is an untruth!"
The woodcutter replied, "Oh, forgive me, my Lord. It is a misunderstanding.
You see,if I had said 'no' to Jennifer Lopez, You would have come up
with Catherine Zeta-Jones.Then if I said 'no' to her,
you would have come up with my wife.

Had I then said 'yes,' you would have given me all three.
Lord, I am a poor man, and am not able to take care of all three wives,
so THAT'S why I said yes to Jennifer Lopez."

The moral of this story is: 
Whenever a man lies, it is for a good and honourable reason, and for the benefit of others.

That's our story, and we're sticking to it! - SO, "HONOUR MEN!!!"...

----------


## coolshoaib

nice story
especially the moral was very good

----------


## loves intellegence

this is just a story and here men is lieing to save him only but he shud have common sense that the lord will only give him his wife not other's so this story moral is "Men do all things for themselves and they don't have common sense"

----------


## coolshoaib

> this is just a story and here men is lieing to save him only but he shud have common sense that the lord will only give him his wife not other's so this story moral is "Men do all things for themselves and they don't have common sense"



don't you think you r too harsh on men, it's just a story not all men r like him.

----------


## Endurer

> this is just a story and here men is lieing to save him only but he shud have common sense that the lord will only give him his wife not other's so this story moral is "Men do all things for themselves and they don't have common sense"


In all candidness, you need to do both; get and make some sense.

----------


## Muzi

love da story buddy

----------

